# Torn Between Sony NEX-5N or Fujifilm Finepix X100



## bleeblu (Nov 1, 2011)

I cannot decide which camera I should get. Let's say money isn't a problem and put the aesthetics aside, which camera would be better for just taking out and having fun with? Maybe some time for some serious photographing also.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 1, 2011)

You know, the new Fuji X10, with the f/2~2.8 zoom lens got a very favorable first look from dPreview. The thing about the X100 is how riddled with QUIRKS it is...if you read Michael Reichmann's review of his use of the X100, you can see that, once again, FujiFilm did their normal effed-up menu building on the X100...and got seriously dinged by the user community, who expected that a camera with a full year's worth of hype while in development would have had the kinks ironed out of it. (I have owned gthree FujiFIlm d-slr's and my wife two of their high-end bridge cameras so I am pretty familiar with the way Fuji tries to "think"). Apparently, according to dPreview, the new X10 has had all that nonsense straightened out.

As to the Sony NEX...I had a salesman demo one of the NEX's for me...he mentioned that it took thirteen presses to do an ISO adjustment...I thought he was kidding me, but no, ISO was BURIED in the menus...

I dunno...the early Sony lenses were absolutely horrific..their 16mm was crap, and they let them out to the early testers, and then had to have a big announcement about RE-DESIGNING the lenses!!! I dunno...the little m4/3 Panasonics look and feel mighty good to me in the toy camera class....especially the recently-discontinued one...but if I were preparing to drop $699-$899, I would really,really want to get my hands on that Fuji X10 to see how it is....the X100 is version 1.0, and it SOUNDED good,and the specifications looked good, but the actual execution of the X100 sounded to me, and reviewers, as quite a fiddly mess.


----------



## htree1 (Nov 17, 2011)

I just received the Fuji X10 and it is quite nice.  It's not  the X100 but it takes pics.  I also own the Oly PL2 with the Panny 20 mm 1.7 and kit lens.  You will find it a very nice camera.  The X 10 is more of an advanced P&S whereas the Oly gives you more photographic options.  All cameras have quirks.  Explore various forum and view camera videos on YouTube.  That will help.  You got to know your style of shooting.  The cameras I mentioned take great pics and are agreat value for your money.  Don't pay over $600 for the X10 though.


----------



## thierry (Nov 18, 2011)

You can get the Fuji x10 with free shipping for JUSt inder $600 Here: Amazon.com: Used and New: Fujifilm X10 12 MP EXR CMOS Digital Camera with f2.0-f2.8 4x Optical Zoom Lens and 2.8-Inch LCD


I have heard great things about Olympus PL2, my buddy had one and loved everything about it.. He swore up and down on it.. You can get them for under $500 shipped here: Amazon.com: Olympus PEN E-PL2 12.3 MP CMOS Micro Four Thirds Interchangeable Lens Digital Camera with 14-42mm Lens (Black): Camera & Photo


I would also check out Nikons sexy new line up: Amazon.com: nikon n1: Electronics


----------



## kundalini (Nov 18, 2011)

I got the Olympus PEN EP3 and am quite happy with it.  I would suggest to look an the Panasonic m43 lineup too.


----------



## bleeblu (Nov 19, 2011)

I ended up buying the X10. I've never been in love with an inanimate object this much. One night I woke up and had to hold it. The pictures are really good for the size, I believe. Take a look at the link below.


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Nov 20, 2011)

Dosen't the X10 have a compact sensor though?? I'm pretty tired of compact sensors.

But I'm glad your happy with your purchase!


----------



## Frequent Traveler (Nov 21, 2011)

I wonder how many people who spout opinions (as expert) actually have handled the equipment they report on. Further, do so without their own bias? 

I suspect not many. They're easy to spot as they carp on and on and make such curt little responses and insults (and often have 'reputations' for such behavior).

I'm pleased the bleeblu found a camera she enjoys.


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Nov 21, 2011)

Frequent Traveler said:


> I wonder how many people who spout opinions (as expert) actually have handled the equipment they report on. Further, do so without their own bias?
> 
> I suspect not many. They're easy to spot as they carp on and on and make such curt little responses and insults (and often have 'reputations' for such behavior).
> 
> I'm pleased the bleeblu found a camera she enjoys.



Errr who was being insulting here?? I'm failing to see anyone?


----------

